# Any trick to keep coons off tripod feeder?



## chefrific (Sep 12, 2016)

Have some acrobat coons on camera that are climbing up the legs of my tripod feeder and robbing corn.
Any tricks to coon proofing?


----------



## Triple C (Sep 12, 2016)

Quit feeding. It works.


----------



## HarryO45 (Sep 12, 2016)

.22 is a sure way...but it requires commitment.


----------



## sowega hunter (Sep 12, 2016)

If you have metal pole legs petroleum jelly on the legs will keep them sliiiiiding off.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 12, 2016)

Petroleum jelly mixed heavily with cayenne pepper!


----------



## billy336 (Sep 12, 2016)

Dog proof trap with some dry cat food, seafood flavor. Then a 22 to the noggin.


----------



## sea trout (Sep 13, 2016)

sowega hunter said:


> If you have metal pole legs petroleum jelly on the legs will keep them sliiiiiding off.



Would love to see trail camera action of that!!!!!!


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Sep 13, 2016)

choot em


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 13, 2016)

Raccoon's need to eat to. Find you a coon hunter and turn him loose after the season.


----------



## JoPa (Sep 13, 2016)

I used to cut a piece of chicken wire and wrap it around the spinner.  Worked OK, but made changing the battery a pain and also somewhat, but not too much, restricted the flow of corn.  Had a larger than normal pile at base of feeder.  After a few weeks of "hanging" on it they would usually get the wire off the feeder.  One will spin it and the others have a feast.  This year I bought 6 mending plates at Home Depot, they're used in building trusses.  Maybe 3" wide by 7" long.  I put one on top part and one underneath each feeder leg, used tie wraps.  Camera so far shows coons on ground but none hanging on the spinner.  So far so good, the mending plates were less that $1 each.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 13, 2016)

Carpet tack strip's mounted to each leg.


----------



## Gumpbuck (Sep 13, 2016)

JoPa said:


> I used to cut a piece of chicken wire and wrap it around the spinner.  Worked OK, but made changing the battery a pain and also somewhat, but not too much, restricted the flow of corn.  Had a larger than normal pile at base of feeder.  After a few weeks of "hanging" on it they would usually get the wire off the feeder.  One will spin it and the others have a feast.  This year I bought 6 mending plates at Home Depot, they're used in building trusses.  Maybe 3" wide by 7" long.  I put one on top part and one underneath each feeder leg, used tie wraps.  Camera so far shows coons on ground but none hanging on the spinner.  So far so good, the mending plates were less that $1 each.



This^^^^^^  Also have seen strips, made just for the legs for sale.  A Google search could probably find them for you.  Although the $1.00 per mending plate seems hard to beat.


----------



## caw caw (Sep 14, 2016)

JoPa said:


> I used to cut a piece of chicken wire and wrap it around the spinner.  Worked OK, but made changing the battery a pain and also somewhat, but not too much, restricted the flow of corn.  Had a larger than normal pile at base of feeder.  After a few weeks of "hanging" on it they would usually get the wire off the feeder.  One will spin it and the others have a feast.  This year I bought 6 mending plates at Home Depot, they're used in building trusses.  Maybe 3" wide by 7" long.  I put one on top part and one underneath each feeder leg, used tie wraps.  Camera so far shows coons on ground but none hanging on the spinner.  So far so good, the mending plates were less that $1 each.



JoPa, can you post a picture of what you described?  I've got a baaaad coon problem and just saw where they chewed thru the wires going from the batterry box to the motor in addition to manually spinning the motor to eat all of the corn.


----------



## frankwright (Sep 14, 2016)

I put vaseline on the legs of my tripod and it kept them off until it wore off. I tried the carpet tack strips and it did not faze them.

You have to kill them to keep them away. It is illegal but I read on some Texas hog forums they poison them.
The little round wire baskets give them something to hang on and stick their arm through and have a picnic. I put a square one on a feeder and it has deterred them so far. It is big enough to keep them away from the mechanism. 
I used hog nose clips and strengthened it all over so they didn't have an opening.
https://www.valleyseek.com/wildgame...3BKBfzVtrh1NilZyF8QLWkZDDt1Ft6KSpUaAqm88P8HAQ


----------



## Cole Henry (Sep 14, 2016)

Raccoons love pepper.. they hate cinnamon


----------



## Jim Ammons (Sep 14, 2016)

You can purchase a feeder kit that has a critter guard and also has a zapper connection that gives them a shock from the 6 volt battery. Average price for zapper is $23.00-$28.00. Not listing name of feeder kit (but will work on most feeders)-might be considered advertising. PM me and I will give you info.


----------



## savage11006 (Sep 14, 2016)

Cole Henry said:


> Raccoons love pepper.. they hate cinnamon



I thought that was Tigers!


----------



## savage11006 (Sep 14, 2016)

Jim Ammons said:


> You can purchase a feeder kit that has a critter guard and also has a zapper connection that gives them a shock from the 6 volt battery. Average price for zapper is $23.00-$28.00. Not listing name of feeder kit (but will work on most feeders)-might be considered advertising. PM me and I will give you info.



I'll tell!  I have one! American hunter makes it and it has worked for years for me


----------



## rvick (Sep 14, 2016)

Saw a feeder with off-set legs that is supposed to keep them out.


----------



## buc101 (Sep 14, 2016)

Take a look at these they are called Shark Teeth

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/product/index/shark-teeth-deterrent-strips?a=735434 

Also had someone recommend putting the legs in 3 inch PVC pipe


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 14, 2016)

Couple of late night sits with a q-beam and a Duece-Duece loaded with Holler pants in hand.


----------



## mossyoakpro (Sep 14, 2016)

PVC pipe slid over the legs works like a champ for me....at my trough feeders the dog proof traps with marshmallows is where it's at....they gotta have that mallow!!


----------



## huntingonthefly (Sep 17, 2016)

4-5 ft of Stove pipe worked for me. Raise up a foot or two n put long screw under pipe into leg so it can spin freely too.


----------



## Chase4556 (Sep 17, 2016)

Carpet tacks just gave them something better to hold onto for us. Sat in the stand and watched them run right up them. 

We have the varmit guards on just about every feeder that is prone to coons. 5 sided square that we screw to the bottom of the feeder, and makes them have to stick their arm in to get to the spinner. Make sure you build it large enough so the sides are far enough away from the spinner, so those little arms cant reach. Works great. Keeps the squirrels and coons off the feeders. A small caribeaner(spelling) keeps the door shut, and quick removal to flip that panel open and change batteries and what not. I will try to find a link online to something like what we use.


----------



## Chase4556 (Sep 17, 2016)

Didn't take long. 

http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/s...^c-plaid^74780085678-sku^015462294-adType^PLA

We built our own, but they are exactly like this just not as nice of a finish. We used hog rings to keep the sides together.


----------



## snookdoctor (Sep 17, 2016)

You could build a feeder that levitates 10 feet in the air, and the coons would build a ladder out of dead limbs to reach it.
Coons gonna get their food.


----------



## FOLES55 (Sep 18, 2016)

Vaseline is the easiest and cheapest way during the season. Come trapping season get some dog proofs and miny  marshmallows and take a 22 when you check them.i put two close to the feeder and then more 20 to 30 yards off it so as to catch others on the way in. Ive gotten a triple and several doubles using that method. Makes short work of the problem, but they always return every year. I average 15 a year picked up which i can tell has helped greatly.


----------



## Babaloui (Dec 27, 2019)

chefrific said:


> Have some acrobat coons on camera that are climbing up the legs of my tripod feeder and robbing corn.
> Any tricks to coon proofing?


Look on Craigslist for "Raccoon Deterrent". A guy in Texas has a simple solution that I'm amazed why it works but it does. Here's the link below:

https://nacogdoches.craigslist.org/spo/d/garland-raccoon-deterrent-for-deer/7027609269.html


----------



## nmurph (Dec 27, 2019)

Hmmm, you're from Tx and this CL link is from Tx. There's also a dentist with the same last name as your screen name with an office only a few miles from the address in the CL link...wonder who the "guy" is, and what his connection is to you???


----------



## Babaloui (Dec 27, 2019)

There's a dentist named Babaloui??


----------



## nmurph (Dec 28, 2019)

Did I stutter?


----------



## JerryC (Dec 28, 2019)

buc101 said:


> Take a look at these they are called Shark Teeth
> 
> http://www.sportsmansguide.com/product/index/shark-teeth-deterrent-strips?a=735434
> 
> Also had someone recommend putting the legs in 3 inch PVC pipe


Saw these shark teeth online an was going to post it but you beat me to it.


----------



## Bucaramus (Dec 28, 2019)

JerryC said:


> Saw these shark teeth online an was going to post it but you beat me to it.


By at least 3 years!


----------



## Babaloui (Dec 29, 2019)

Sharks teeth, tack strips are cruel and useless in the long run.  The raccoons acclimate themselves to these things over time and learn how to bypass them completely even at the expense or injuring their feet. Zappers will drain a battery over time and greased poles have to be re-greased constantly as well. Pipes over the legs have to be installed when the feeder is near empty and look like ****. A simpler solution is here:
https://nacogdoches.craigslist.org/spo/d/garland-raccoon-deterrent-for-deer/7027609269.html


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 29, 2019)

nmurph said:


> Did I stutter?



That escalated real quick like


----------



## Babaloui (Dec 29, 2019)

I think you just did.


----------



## Darkhorse (Dec 31, 2019)

I hang my feeders when I use one. And have a trail camera on a nearby tree. One day I came in to check the camera and found it wide open but with the stick still in the camera. I wanted to blame it on trespassers but I couldn't figure out why they didn't take the stick.
So I swapped out the stick and took it home to view it. The camera had been set to video and I was surprised to see a coon suddenly look directly at the camera then run straight to it. The last view was of a little masked face staring directly into the lens before all went dark.
The little bandit had opened the bottom of the camera which turned it off. I guess he had gotten tired of seeing the red light come on?
There was no shortage of coons feeding on my corn. I guess it was just my bad luck that one of them had a degree from MIT.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 31, 2019)

Darkhorse said:


> I hang my feeders when I use one. And have a trail camera on a nearby tree. One day I came in to check the camera and found it wide open but with the stick still in the camera. I wanted to blame it on trespassers but I couldn't figure out why they didn't take the stick.
> So I swapped out the stick and took it home to view it. The camera had been set to video and I was surprised to see a coon suddenly look directly at the camera then run straight to it. The last view was of a little masked face staring directly into the lens before all went dark.
> The little bandit had opened the bottom of the camera which turned it off. I guess he had gotten tired of seeing the red light come on?
> There was no shortage of coons feeding on my corn. I guess it was just my bad luck that one of them had a degree from MIT.




That`s purty dadgum good right there! Those little varmints have a lot of sense.


----------



## Darkhorse (Jan 1, 2020)

I wish I could claim "Degree from MIT" as my own but I can't. A few years ago I took my son on a fishing/camping trip to Fort Clinch state park on the extreme north end of Amelia Island. The park is characterized by the old Florida growth plantlife, palmettos, spanish moss covered oaks, etc. And the animals, especially the coons.
I had bought a weeks worth of lunch meat from Publix, enough bread and soft drinks for the duration, and several large coolers full of ice. I pulled my small hunting camper and also setup a large Alaskan Guide tent in which most of the coolers were stored. Outside the camper was a 120 quart cooler full of lunch meat.
We didn't know it but we were babes in the woods.
We went fishing that first evening and when we got back I noticed the big cooler's lid wasn't down tight. Something had opened it and took all the meat and food from it. The tent zipper was also partially open. Something had unzipped it, opened all the coolers and took what they wanted. All the ice was melted.
The next day I was talking to a fellow camper and he just laughed. Then he told me some impossible tales of coons breaking and entering, of a huge male snatching a hamburger from a girls hand. And many other examples of a coons intelligence.
"I swear", he said, "Some of these coons have degrees from MIT."


----------



## GottaGetOutdoors (Jan 1, 2020)

billy336 said:


> Dog proof trap with some dry cat food, seafood flavor. Then a 22 to the noggin.



This.


----------



## GONoob (Jan 1, 2020)

Darkhorse said:


> I wish I could claim "Degree from MIT" as my own but I can't. A few years ago I took my son on a fishing/camping trip to Fort Clinch state park on the extreme north end of Amelia Island. The park is characterized by the old Florida growth plantlife, palmettos, spanish moss covered oaks, etc. And the animals, especially the coons.
> I had bought a weeks worth of lunch meat from Publix, enough bread and soft drinks for the duration, and several large coolers full of ice. I pulled my small hunting camper and also setup a large Alaskan Guide tent in which most of the coolers were stored. Outside the camper was a 120 quart cooler full of lunch meat.
> We didn't know it but we were babes in the woods.
> We went fishing that first evening and when we got back I noticed the big cooler's lid wasn't down tight. Something had opened it and took all the meat and food from it. The tent zipper was also partially open. Something had unzipped it, opened all the coolers and took what they wanted. All the ice was melted.
> ...



Haha this reminds me of a camping trip around the same area. This coon opened the cooler and ate all my fiddler crabs. I saw the coons silhouette on the wall of my tent and he was choking on the crabs. It was hilarious.


----------



## Davexx1 (Jan 3, 2020)

You can make your own coon guard out of cage wire to fit most slinger type feeders. It will keep the coons and squirrels away from the spinner plate and corn and will save you money and headaches.  A coon guard will however slightly reduce the distance the feeder slings the corn out.

Take a piece of cage wire with 1"x1" or 1"x2" squares (available by the foot at feed stores) and wrap tightly around the base of the feeder and tie/secure the wire onto itself to form the circular guard. (The coon guards I have built were made from a 36" wide piece of cage wire cut in half. The guard is 18" tall and fits the old Moultrie feeders well.) Use wire ties, hog rings, cage rings or ?? to make the wire circle. Be sure to have enough clearance so the coons cannot reach thru the wire from the sides or bottom and get at the spinner.  Cut a separate piece of flat cage wire to fit onto the bottom of the round guard and securely attach it in the same manner. Once the cage wire guard has been built, slide it up and over the feeder motor/spinner and securely attach it to the feeder tightly leaving no gaps. Done. Adapt as necessary to fit your feeder and setup.

Coons are incredibly strong and they will test your design and attachments

This build process is kind of hard to describe, but hopefully you got the idea.

Dave


----------

